
Disco Machine Learning Library - rcarmo
https://github.com/romanorac/discomll
======
IndianAstronaut
This could be huge. If more ML gets ported to Disco, it will be a rival
machine learning platform to other big data stores.

------
shepardrtc
I'm a big fan of Disco. It is very easy to set up and use. I'm pretty excited
to give this a try.

